# Christmas Markets, Times review of the best



## ruthiebabe (Aug 16, 2005)

There has been a lot written about Christmas markets but just found this by chance and thought it might be useful for anyone planning a visit

http://www.timesonline.co.uk/tol/travel/holiday_type/breaks/article2931507.ece

Ruth


----------



## hilldweller (Mar 8, 2008)

Beats me as Grumpy Old Man, Grade 1 with full service medals, why anyone would drive to Germany to get cold and ripped off when they can get cold and ripped off just as well in the UK.

I found Brum to be very Germanic and Jolly when we went there to be ripped off by Jasper Carrot a couple of years ago. Lenny Henry was on, he was obese, old and so were his jokes. Jasper who was once a comic genius was on for minutes. Suzi Quattro spent more time telling us how incredible she was being able to fit into the leather outfit than singing.

And we didn't need a passport for all of this.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

I agree with you 100%, you are definately a grumpy old man  

Thanks for the link Ruth.  

Pete


----------



## 96706 (Nov 13, 2005)

Thanks again Ruth,

Mrs D & I were sure there was a link on the Site for Christmas Markets.
It will also 'bump' this topic up for the 2009 season :lol: :lol: 

****


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Markets*

Hi

I really enjoyed the Christmas markets in Obernai and Strasbourg last year.

Russell


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

*Markets*

:roll: Oh no! not talking about Christmas already.
The summer's not over yet, then we have Harvest Festivals, and Hallow e'en, and All Saints. Refuse to even think about Christmas until the 8th. December and the start of Advent.
saluti,
grumpy ol' eddied


----------



## 96706 (Nov 13, 2005)

It's always Christmas in our household :lol: :lol:


----------



## Zozzer (Aug 13, 2006)

hilldweller said:


> Beats me as Grumpy Old Man, Grade 1 with full service medals, why anyone would drive to Germany to get cold and ripped off when they can get cold and ripped off just as well in the UK.
> 
> I found Brum to be very Germanic and Jolly when we went there to be ripped off by Jasper Carrot a couple of years ago. Lenny Henry was on, he was obese, old and so were his jokes. Jasper who was once a comic genius was on for minutes. Suzi Quattro spent more time telling us how incredible she was being able to fit into the leather outfit than singing.
> 
> And we didn't need a passport for all of this.


Beats me why you didn't just get on the bus an go into Manchester City Centre for German Christmas Markets

Having said that, we've already booked the ferry and are heading out to Köln so we'll be fine knocking back the Gluvine by the Rhein


----------



## 127057 (Aug 18, 2009)

Great link 

I can certainly recommend the Koln Christmas market. 

Although mostly I remember a traditional German band seemingly an endless supply of a drink that i can't remember the name of but I know it was hot and contained rum and amaretto (at least i think it did) or so the lovely Frauline that i was dancing with told me Hmmmm I really must book up again :lol: 

Ooops I'm attached now and she may not be too keen on the last bit 8O ah well


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

Toff-RV,

Is that the Gluevine (spelling a bit iffy)


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Will someone please explain the pull of the German xmas markets.
I canot see the point in spending hundreds of pounds travelling across europe, being cold and probably wet, to purchase local produce.
Most towns have deli`s. Even Polish food shops.
Many of our towns have european markets during December.
Lincoln being the nearest city that does it every year. Even the local town of Retford had one last year

Dave am i missing something p


----------



## Zozzer (Aug 13, 2006)

DTPCHEMICALS said:


> Will someone please explain the pull of the German xmas markets.
> I canot see the point in spending hundreds of pounds travelling across europe, being cold and probably wet, to purchase local produce.
> Most towns have deli`s. Even Polish food shops.
> Many of our towns have european markets during December.
> ...


It's a bit like having a sandpit or paddling pool in the garden when you where a child. As much as you loved playing in them, you only really got excited when you went on holiday to the seaside and made real sandcastles and paddled in the big blue sea.

I could say (tongue in cheek), why spend thousands of pounds on a motorhome, when you can buy a magazine and look at the pictures.

Come on Dave, where's that sense of adventure.

We are REALLY looking forward to going to Köln, and we may never go again, but we will come away with memories that will last us a lifetime.


----------



## Phillip (Jul 20, 2009)

*Re: Markets*



eddied said:


> :roll: Oh no! not talking about Christmas already.
> The summer's not over yet, then we have Harvest Festivals, and Hallow e'en, and All Saints. Refuse to even think about Christmas until the 8th. December and the start of Advent.
> saluti,
> grumpy ol' eddied


Popped into our local "The Range" store yesterday and the place was festooned with Christmas lights and decorations. 8O

:evil: :evil: IT'S THE MIDDLE OF SEPTEMBER :evil: :evil:


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

*Christkindlmarkts*

 Ciao tutti, I do love Christmas markets. Some great ones to visit in Sudtirol/Alto Adige if you want a longer trip, or excuse for one: - Bozen, Brixen, Bruneck, to name a few.
However, on the other theme, the rot has definitely set in. Our local tabacchi shop was displaying Christmas gift wrappings this morning! :roll: 
saluti, 
eddied
(I'll save 'Merry Christmas' for later)


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Thanks zozzer.

Sense of adventure. Well i will be racing a motorbike round Cadwell park next wednesday. Is that good eough


Dave p


----------



## Zozzer (Aug 13, 2006)

DTPCHEMICALS said:


> Thanks zozzer.
> 
> Sense of adventure. Well i will be racing a motorbike round Cadwell park next wednesday. Is that good eough
> 
> Dave p


Of course it is, but leave the tinsel and flashing fairylights at home or it won't get through the scrutineering.


----------

